# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 16-06-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 09-06-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "pse jane kaq fetar shqiptaret e maqedonise?" (postuar 16-06-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19368

Titulli: "IncrediMail Crack" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19365

Titulli: "do te dashuronit nje djale 10 vjet me te madh se vatja????????" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga korcarja_16)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19364

Titulli: "cfare do te benit nqs se g/f juaj nuk do te ishte ie virgjer?" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga korcarja_16)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19363

Titulli: "ZILIA - A duhet pasur zili?" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19362

Titulli: "Politikanet shqiptare - Kjo e Keqe e MADHE!" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19361

Titulli: "Poezi për DASHURINË!!!!!" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Beni_Sh)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19355

Titulli: "Frazeologjizma te Gjuhes Shqipe." (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Beni_Sh)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19349

Titulli: "Pse qenka e veshtire te pranosh humbjen" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19348

Titulli: "Nuk Di Per Te Tjeret, Po Une Jam Nga Prizreni" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga deep_blue)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19347

Titulli: "Nano e Moisiu së bashku në Samitin e Selanikut" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Eliona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19346

Titulli: "Father Dearest" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga liliella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19345

Titulli: "Blerta na harroi gërshetat - Odhise Grillo!" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19343

Titulli: "Ky Fenomen Eshte Krim" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19342

Titulli: "Zbulohet letra e Metës dërguar Fatos Nanos" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19339

Titulli: "Tragjedi, gjashtë fëmijë të mbytur në një ditë" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19337

Titulli: "Mbremje Vallezimi Ne Oxford" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Dritan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19336

Titulli: "Hapje Kodak Biznesi ne shqiperi" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga ID056)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19334

Titulli: "perse beheni xheloze ju vajzat" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga ac/dc)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19333

Titulli: "Mbremje Vallezimi Ne Oxford" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Dritan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19332

Titulli: "Mbremje Vallezimi Ne Oxford" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Dritan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19351

Titulli: "Miratohet Kushtetuta e parë e Evropës" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Redi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19329

Titulli: "Renia e flokut te njeriut!!!!!!!!" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19328

Titulli: "Byrek me domate dhe salmon!!!" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19327

Titulli: "Prezantimi i SeM_1" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga SeM_1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19326

Titulli: "Merkatoja e Veres 2003" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19325

Titulli: "Vllaznia, Klubi ma i vjeter i Futbollit, nen lemoshen e nje Kontrabandisti" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19323

Titulli: "Skrapari ne Demokracine Social-ishte." (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19322

Titulli: "Ekumenizem ne vend te nje lavazhi trush" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga sed)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19320

Titulli: "Nje martes e organizuar nga ju si do ishte?" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Elti...)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19319

Titulli: "info. rreth llotarise amerikane" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga daniels)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19318

Titulli: "Korrupsioni dhe shqiptaret" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19317

Titulli: "Si e shprehni ju Atdhedashurine?" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19316

Titulli: "Prezentim" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga serbslayer)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19315

Titulli: "Letra dashurie !!!!!" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19314

Titulli: "A kini besim dhe sa besim keni tek i dashuri/e dashura?" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19313

Titulli: "Nje MESAZH dashurie per ty......." (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19312

Titulli: "A eshte Dashuria eshte egoiste?!" (postuar 15-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19311

Titulli: "Erdhi Korbi....!" (postuar 14-06-2003 nga Korbi001)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19310

Titulli: "Si Jeni" (postuar 14-06-2003 nga Dr. JaCkLe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19308

Titulli: "Bujar Rama mposht me gjyq ish-presidentin Meidani dhe mban gradën gjeneral" (postuar 14-06-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19307

Titulli: "GP Kanada" (postuar 14-06-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19303

Titulli: "Ndihmë për emigracion në Angli" (postuar 14-06-2003 nga Miss*Naughty*TR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19300

Titulli: "Subject: The Grievance." (postuar 14-06-2003 nga Jonian)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19299

Titulli: "Albanian &quot;Taksi&quot;" (postuar 14-06-2003 nga Jonian)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19297

Titulli: "pershendetje te gjithve" (postuar 14-06-2003 nga fati_83)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19296

Titulli: "Big Baci  propozon." (postuar 14-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19295

Titulli: "Jeta e re e Igli Tares" (postuar 14-06-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19294

Titulli: "Arber Xhaferi per Ceshtjen Kombetare!" (postuar 14-06-2003 nga Pirro i Epirit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19286

Titulli: "Nje kenge qe u kujton gjithcka ne nje enderr pa harruar!!!" (postuar 14-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19285

Titulli: "U fik nje &quot;yll&quot; i Hollivudit...." (postuar 14-06-2003 nga Khalid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19282

Titulli: "Thaci:Rexhepi-Zhvikovic, takimi qe nxit dialogun" (postuar 14-06-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19281

Titulli: "Letërsia Shqiptare dhe Mbresat e tyre!!" (postuar 14-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19280

Titulli: "Mançester: Vjen Ronaldinjo, ikën Bekhami!!" (postuar 14-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19278

Titulli: "Kuvendi i Shqipërisë dhe OSBE-ja, tryezë për buxhetin!!" (postuar 14-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19277

Titulli: "Q FAR MENDIMI KENI RTHE KëSAJ TEME" (postuar 14-06-2003 nga nusret)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19276

Titulli: "Hunger (Uri)" (postuar 14-06-2003 nga liliella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19305

Titulli: "Excuses" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga liliella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19269

Titulli: "Milioneret E Politikes" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19268

Titulli: "Albanian in America" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga liliella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19266

Titulli: "E Premte, 13 -...-..." (postuar 13-06-2003 nga Henri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19262

Titulli: "Shakespeare" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga ...just me)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19259

Titulli: "&quot;Kushtetuta e Kaçanikut&quot;(Djepi i Shtetit Bashkohor Shqiptarë)" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga SkyThinks)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19252

Titulli: "zemra bukuria" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga dini2)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19250

Titulli: "Agolli dhe Partia" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19249

Titulli: "Pershendetje nga une" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga PeShkAqEnI_20)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19248

Titulli: "Ja me ne Fund edhe une ne Forum" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga EL_NiNiO)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19245

Titulli: "Maqedoni, seancat parlamentare në gjuhën shqipe" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19243

Titulli: "Italisht" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga Mona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19241

Titulli: "Motivet e emigracionit shqiptar" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19240

Titulli: "Toleranca fetare dhe shqiptaret" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19239

Titulli: "Ja Dhe GENTI" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga Gentiani_Ne_Uk)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19238

Titulli: "Xhoana  ne Butrint" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19236

Titulli: "Kristaq Djalli" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19235

Titulli: "Prezantimi im" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga aRsIm)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19234

Titulli: "A kishit per te Dashuruar nje Prositute?" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga london_girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19225

Titulli: "Perkethime Materialesh ne Shqip." (postuar 13-06-2003 nga nusret)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19222

Titulli: "Konkurenca, Tani Mbrohet Me Ligj" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19221

Titulli: "Organizata mafijoze Italo-Shqiptare" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19219

Titulli: "Avokatet mashtrues ne Shqiperi" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19218

Titulli: "Poshtërim i Diasporës Shqiptare" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19217

Titulli: "Meta: Qeverisja e Nanos humbet zgjedhjet" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19215

Titulli: "Histori Te Figurave Te Shquara Qe Kane Pranuar Islamin!!" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19214

Titulli: "Pas studimeve do ktheheni ne Shqiperi?" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19212

Titulli: "E rendesishme per Myslimanet!!E njihni kete Person!!!!!!!" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19210

Titulli: "Justifikimet ne Dashuri!!!!!!!!!" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19207

Titulli: "UPCOMING SEMINARS in NYC" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19205

Titulli: "Te verteta te zakonshme" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga kalemi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19203

Titulli: "Lenda me e preferuar qe keni bere" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Eliona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19198

Titulli: "Ismailsat(e Tiranes) Matura 95" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Qafir Arnaut)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19197

Titulli: "Thone se dashuria kalon nga stomaku" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19194

Titulli: "Dashuri,,Ndarje dhe Miqesi e mire" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga octapodi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19193

Titulli: "Nese Ju Vjen Per Te Qeshur,qeshni Nga Octapodi..." (postuar 12-06-2003 nga octapodi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19191

Titulli: "Qellime" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga nitROSHI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19187

Titulli: "Organizatat joqeveritare ne Shqiperi" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19185

Titulli: "Prezantimi im" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga mutejust2listen)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19184

Titulli: "Muzika popullore ne dileme." (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19182

Titulli: "Faqe te Lavdishme te Partise" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Cjapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19180

Titulli: "per gocat vetem" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga strawberry)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19179

Titulli: "Vezet!" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Estella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19177

Titulli: "Drogë në ambasadën shqiptare në Romë" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19174

Titulli: "Paisja me Pashaporte te Shtetasve Shqiptare ne Diaspore" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Estella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19173

Titulli: "Ju rrefej krizen shqiptare" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19170

Titulli: "Zbulohet rrjet i seksit me të mitur" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Eliona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19168

Titulli: "Kombetarja humbet me Zvicren 3:2" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19166

Titulli: "Mesazhe dashurie per njeri tjetrin ne forum" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga london_girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19165

Titulli: "Shoqerite e reja te krijuara ne forum" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19164

Titulli: "Receta nga kuzhiniere me fame boterore" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19163

Titulli: "Zëra të merkatos së futbollit." (postuar 12-06-2003 nga )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19162

Titulli: "Sa e vleresoni ju bukurine tuaj fizike?" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19161

Titulli: "Si dhe kush do ti kontrolloje &quot;Parate e pista&quot;" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19160

Titulli: "Qesh i vogel dhe u rrita" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19158

Titulli: "Ekonomia e plackitjes dhe ekonomia e tregut" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19157

Titulli: "Qfare mendimi keni per moratoriumin e PDSH_së" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga nusret)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19156

Titulli: "Program per te djegur CD" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Code-Cracker)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19155

Titulli: "Humor ne gjuhe te huaj!" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19154

Titulli: "Me dhimbje ...?" (postuar 12-06-2003 nga kot)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19152

Titulli: "Jam 12 vjeç, më ngjiten etiketime fjalësh nga shokët" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga MAtilda_sexy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19149

Titulli: "Kur i dashuri juaj del te jete kriminel" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga Str8up_G_MI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19145

Titulli: "Plato's Republic" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga Eliona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19144

Titulli: "Gjeni dicituren.." (postuar 11-06-2003 nga octapodi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19141

Titulli: "Elsa Lila" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19140

Titulli: "Teknollogjia e komunikimit" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19139

Titulli: "Sindromi i &quot;Dashurise se Viktimes per Xhelatin&quot;" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga Pirro i Epirit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19134

Titulli: "Rezultati i ndeshjes Zvicer-Shqiperi" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga Sheqerka)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19126

Titulli: "Pershendetje Nga KUMANOVARJA" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga Kumanovare)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19123

Titulli: "Publikohet portali i forumit" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19121

Titulli: "ALSAT, në rrugën e CNN-it të parë shqiptar" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19118

Titulli: "Sondazh per portalin e forumit" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19117

Titulli: "Bashkepunoni me forumin shqiptar" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19115

Titulli: "Danimarke: Racizem ndaj Gjermaneve dhe Francezeve" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19114

Titulli: "Bubiko" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga Shpirta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19109

Titulli: "Bazë Amerikane në Shqipëri" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga Lekë Rezniqi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19104

Titulli: "PS: Njohim 300.000 greket e Shqiperise" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19103

Titulli: "&quot;Shkrimi më i vjetër i gjuhës shqipe gjendet në Romë" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19102

Titulli: "Qeveria lejon diskrimin grek mbi shqiptaret" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga Khalid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19101

Titulli: "&quot;Pse vramë babanë e vëllanë&quot;" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19100

Titulli: "Alarm, një sëmundje e rrallë shfaqet në Tiranë" (postuar 11-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19097

Titulli: "Jeta eshte nje cikel qe perseritet pafundesisht..." (postuar 11-06-2003 nga armandovranari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19091

Titulli: "Sa per ti thene annes , Te dua shume!" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga macia_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19090

Titulli: "Windows Service Pack...." (postuar 10-06-2003 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19086

Titulli: "Besimi i Krishtere." (postuar 10-06-2003 nga deshmuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19084

Titulli: "Besnik DIZDARI mbi historine e Futbollit" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga erzeni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19079

Titulli: "Zionistet e Krishtere Amerikane" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga Qafir Arnaut)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19078

Titulli: "Kuriozitete" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga zemri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19076

Titulli: "Zionistet e Krishtere Amerikane" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga Qafir Arnaut)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19075

Titulli: "Mirush Kabashi" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19069

Titulli: "Rugova dekoron krijuesit e Lidhjes se Prizrenit" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19067

Titulli: "my poetry in greek" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga julian tako)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19065

Titulli: "Disa nga punimet e mija të artit" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga AlametCuni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19064

Titulli: "Disa nga punimet e mia te artit" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga AlametCuni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19062

Titulli: "Vdekja - Ritet dhe zakonet Shqiptare" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19061

Titulli: "Si silleni kur perballeni me nje dashuri te pamundur?" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19060

Titulli: "Gafa e Herrit, perizoma mes librave" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19059

Titulli: "Pellumbat" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga Shpirti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19054

Titulli: "Shqiperia: indirekt koloni e Greqise" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga epiriot)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19051

Titulli: "Dhoma e Lutjes!" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga Astrit77)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19050

Titulli: "si mendoni?" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga juliana^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19049

Titulli: "Erdha edhe une pra, shyqyr." (postuar 10-06-2003 nga Str8up_G_MI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19048

Titulli: "Themelimi i dekoratës &quot;Lidhja e Prizrenit&quot;" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19047

Titulli: "Sigurimet, punëtorët kërcënojnë me vetëflijim" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19046

Titulli: "Maqedonasit thone se Skenderbeu ishte Maqedonas !!!" (postuar 10-06-2003 nga Faik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19044

Titulli: "Ne shkretetire --- Honoré de Balzak" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga shpirtIfshehur)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19035

Titulli: "Degjenerimi sjell ndryshim dhe anasjelltas" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga octapodi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19022

Titulli: "Microsoft Longhorn...." (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19019

Titulli: "Polemika Kosovare" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19018

Titulli: "Jokes" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Don Zhuan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19011

Titulli: "Hej pershendetje nga Octpodi" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga octapodi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19010

Titulli: "Jehona e Kosovës!" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga drenica martire)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19007

Titulli: "A qëndron shteti pas korrupsjonit dhe mafjes ne Shqiperi?" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19006

Titulli: "Si ti lejme pershtypje nje femre apo gruaje?!" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19002

Titulli: "Ja erdha dhe uneeee......." (postuar 09-06-2003 nga bukuroshe vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18993

Titulli: "Ja erdha edhe une..me ne fund!" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Drenushi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18992

Titulli: "Une jam ..." (postuar 09-06-2003 nga bunny)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18991

Titulli: "A do te ftonit ne dasem..." (postuar 09-06-2003 nga kerkollogai0000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18990

Titulli: "Vlora, 7 vjet pas rrëmbimit të armëve, e zhytur në mjerim, mashtrim dhe krim" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18988

Titulli: "Andon S. Frasheri, dishepulli i fundit i Nolit" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18986

Titulli: "Mesazhe dashuri per njeri tjetrin ..." (postuar 09-06-2003 nga london_girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18984

Titulli: "2004 misioni Hilari" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18982

Titulli: "Arber Xhaferri: Drejt shtetit etnik" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18981

Titulli: "Rajoni, Evropa dhe modelet" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18980

Titulli: "Parlamenti Europian: Te hiqen vizat per Europen Lindore" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18979

Titulli: "Si duhet te ndihemi kur kryebashkiaku Rama krenohet qe eshte homoseksual?" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Mujo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18974

Titulli: "Mos shikoni kisha e xhamia, FEJA E SHQIPTARIT ASHT SHQIPTARIA!" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga CELIK_PARTIE)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18972

Titulli: "Dashuria ndjenje e paster, ndjenje qe....." (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Menaxheri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18969

Titulli: "A do ta lejonit bosin tuaj............." (postuar 09-06-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18966

Titulli: "Zvicer - Shqiperi" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga ERINIK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18958

Titulli: "Reagimet pas ndarjes me te dashurin/en !" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga yllbote)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18952

Titulli: "Vrasja e luftetarit Ilir Selimaj." (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18951

Titulli: "Diç edhe nga burrat e martuar..." (postuar 08-06-2003 nga deep_blue)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18949

Titulli: "Postono Foto Stema Islame" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18948

Titulli: "klubet me te pasura" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18947

Titulli: "irakiani autobuzi dhe &quot;dy cunat&quot;" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18945

Titulli: "Psikologjia e grimit" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18940

Titulli: "Sekretet e vullnetit" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18939

Titulli: "Brezi i humbur" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Failed Rapper)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18938

Titulli: "Policia E Shtetit" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Failed Rapper)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18937

Titulli: "Historia e bukurise" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18936

Titulli: "Piktura të reja, nga një piktor i ri" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga ornament)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18934

Titulli: "Krehje qe mbulojne difektet" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18931

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Sa Rendesi ka Bukuria per ju?
 o 'Shume' (1 vota)
 o 'Jo Shume' (0 vota)
 o 'Pak' (1 vota)
 o 'ASpak' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19161

Sondazh: Ju pelqen portali i forumit?
 o 'Shume' (17 vota)
 o 'Jo keq' (4 vota)
 o 'Pak' (9 vota)
 o 'Fare' (7 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19117

Sondazh: A qëndron shteti pas korrupsjonit dhe mafjes ne Shqiperi?
 o 'po' (14 vota)
 o 'jo' (3 vota)
 o 'nuk e di' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19006

Sondazh: Kush Mendoni Do Te Fitoj Ndeshjen Midis Zvicres dhe Shqiperise?
 o 'Zvicra' (1 vota)
 o 'Barazim' (2 vota)
 o 'Shqiperia' (8 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18958

Sondazh: Votoni per virtytin me te rendesishmen te njeriut.
 o 'Sinqeriteti' (5 vota)
 o 'Shpirti human dhe miresia' (12 vota)
 o 'Ndershmeria ose integriteti' (1 vota)
 o 'Konfidenca, besimi ne vetvete, ose ndryshe optimizmi' (0 vota)
 o 'Dashuria per familjen, shoqerine dhe njerezit ne pergjithesi' (5 vota)
 o 'Guximi dhe pasioni per objektivat e tua' (2 vota)
 o 'Vullneti dhe papertacia' (1 vota)
 o 'Kujdesi per veten e tij/saj dhe paraqitja e jashtme' (0 vota)
 o 'Qellimet, shpresat dhe endrrat' (0 vota)
 o 'Finesa, klasa, sharmi, karizma dhe sjellja e mire' (5 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17673

Sondazh: Cfar eshte dashuria ?
 o 'Burim plagesh dhe vuajtjesh' (1 vota)
 o 'Dashuria eshte nje gje qe te sjell vdekjen' (0 vota)
 o 'Askush nuk mund te jetoj pa dashuri' (0 vota)
 o 'Ndjenj magjike' (1 vota)
 o 'Nje enderr e parealizuar' (0 vota)
 o 'Nje rrug e gjat ne te cilen nuk gjen asgje' (1 vota)
 o 'Dashuria eshte dicka qe te thyen dyert e zemres' (1 vota)
 o 'Dashuria eshte jeta' (3 vota)
 o 'Jeta te zhgenjen cdo dit, ashtu dhe dashuria' (3 vota)
 o 'Nuk e di se cfar eshte dashuria' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17573

Sondazh: Kush e fiton Champions League, Milan apo Juventus ?
 o 'AC Milan' (22 vota)
 o 'Juventus FC' (14 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17533

Sondazh: votini dhe shpjegoni
 o 'djale te sinqerte' (8 vota)
 o 'romantik' (3 vota)
 o 'qesharak' (2 vota)
 o 'serioz' (3 vota)
 o 'bukurosh' (5 vota)
 o 'nevrik' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17025

Sondazh: Kush e kupton më mirë dashurin meshkujt apo femrat?
 o 'Meshkujt' (8 vota)
 o 'Femrat' (7 vota)
 o 'Se di!!' (1 vota)
 o 'Te dy njesoj' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17002

Sondazh: Kush do fitoje?
 o 'Fiton Irlanda' (2 vota)
 o 'Barazim' (2 vota)
 o 'Fiton Shqiperia' (13 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17000


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

16 06:
 o Janet (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1033

16 06:
 o BORGJEZKA (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1146

16 06:
 o jp7879 (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1274

16 06:
 o irisa (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2296

16 06:
 o Korcarka - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7379

16 06:
 o SOKOLI28 (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3053

16 06:
 o Fun 4 everyone (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5751

16 06:
 o julian peci (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4586
 o Vita Gashi (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5141

16 06:
 o diana26 (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5212

16 06:
 o Petroninsja (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5707

16 06:
 o Rosso20 (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6028

16 06:
 o Rusiani (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7023

16 06:
 o Xhandari (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8360

17 06:
 o ChatCop (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=41

17 06:
 o **** (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=208

17 06:
 o klajd (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=540

17 06:
 o florjola (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1690

17 06:
 o j_o_n (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3920
 o edon (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4141

17 06:
 o Andi Pema (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5764

17 06:
 o johny_blue (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5910
 o syri i kaltër (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7488

17 06:
 o Krenar (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7749

17 06:
 o michael (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8429

18 06:
 o Shqiptari (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=64

18 06:
 o syjeshil00 (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5969

18 06:
 o KLAURENCI (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=985

18 06:
 o Enika - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1989

18 06:
 o turi_sh (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2598


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 09-06-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 129 Anetare te rinj
 o 186 Tema te reja
 o 3,429 Postime te reja
 o 3 Sondazhe te reja

----------


## bledbeld

njatjeta te gjitheve,

e di qe eshte ca si vone per mua dhe qepallat e syve po me mbyllen nga deshira per gjume  :buzeqeshje: , por ju lutem ju anetareve te forumit, SI MUND TE VENDOS Fotografine TIME NE GALERI?!

i'd appreciate your help!

----------

